# popping vs ollies for ground spin tricks



## kanny (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

Im asking the question on popping vs ollies for any flat ground spin tricks. When i learnt the 180 the instructor told us to just pop off the edge with both feet and thats what i do. However, i want to take it a step further and learn how to ollie into an 180. How do i go about doing this? Its to my understanding you ollie off a flat base. Can you ollie off an edge? Sorry this seems very confusing, can someone help me out?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't know. Can you ollie off an edge? Try it and see what happens. These are flat ground tricks so it's no big deal if you fall. Just mess around. You're bound to learn something you didn't know before.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

kanny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im asking the question on popping vs ollies for any flat ground spin tricks. When i learnt the 180 the instructor told us to just pop off the edge with both feet and thats what i do. However, i want to take it a step further and learn how to ollie into an 180. How do i go about doing this? Its to my understanding you ollie off a flat base. Can you ollie off an edge? Sorry this seems very confusing, can someone help me out?


 No matter if you are popping of olling you can start of on a toe edge, heel edge, or a flat base. You can also land on any variation of edge/base as well. The trick to the one 180 is to simpilify your movements. You should be a able to accomplish a 180 just by scissoring your legs(kind of like doing a flutter kick in the pool), with a pre or follow-up rotation of you upper body to come into alignment with your new forward foot. I would praticie popping/olliing of and landing on different edges/base first and then start mixing rotations in afterwards.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

i pop for pretty much everything.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i thought popping and ollieing was the same thing. possibly another piece of skateboard terminology skewed by snowboarders.

In skateboarding, "pop" refers to the amount of spring there is in a certain deck, and an "ollie" is the basic maneuver using pop. I didnt know it was any different in snowboarding.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

In snowboarding you can "load" the camber and blast an ollie, but you can also just "jump" and pop the board up. So yes, in snowboarding, there is a difference between a "pop" and an "ollie".


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Popping is like an even jumping off your board. An ollie you leave from your tail.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

NWBoarder28 said:


> In snowboarding you can "load" the camber and blast an ollie, but you can also just "jump" and pop the board up. So yes, in snowboarding, there is a difference between a "pop" and an "ollie".


I guess so. :dunno:

I guess im just not used to taking skate terminology and skewing it for a different sport. Long skate background has my mind trained in that direction, which isnt all bad cause its helped me more than hindered me in my riding.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

When you "pop" with both feet you are basically just jumping and using only the strength in your legs. An ollie uses the tail of the board to spring you into the air. The amount of spring/snap a board has when you ollie is also referred to as the amount of "pop" a board has.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Qball said:


> When you "pop" with both feet you are basically just jumping and using only the strength in your legs. An ollie uses the tail of the board to spring you into the air. The amount of spring/snap a board has when you ollie is also referred to as the amount of "pop" a board has.


This is how ive always known it. Jumping is jumping and Popping is using the reflex of your board to propel you


----------



## kanny (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks for all the advice guys. Snowolf since you are here, can you shed some light on this issue?


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> An Ollie is a rapid fore-aft movement using the spring of the tail to bounce you into the air where a pop is a rapid up unweight maneuver done with both feet.


That "Spring of the tail" is called pop. I know you're an instructor, but this has always been known as pop in skateboarding and as far as i know its the same in snowboarding. It sounds to me like snowboarders have been using the term incorrectly for so many years, it has adopted a new meaning.

As a skateboard isnt attached directly to your feet, there was no term for "jumping".

:dunno:






Anyone know how many times he said pop while teaching an ollie?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

If snowboarders have been using the term like that, then it's correct for snowboarding as long as everyone's using it for the same thing. Snowboarding _needs_ a term for the movement that doesn't exist in skateboarding. Maybe we can appeal to the IETF and get an RFC submitted.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Donutz said:


> If snowboarders have been using the term like that, then it's correct for snowboarding as long as everyone's using it for the same thing. Snowboarding _needs_ a term for the movement that doesn't exist in skateboarding. Maybe we can appeal to the IETF and get an RFC submitted.


Everyone isnt using it for the same thing.

In fact i would say most (park) riders use it in the context that i use it because they skateboard during the off season, and most likely started skateboarding before snowboarding.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

You can still jump on a skate/longboard without doing an Ollie, for example an 'early grab' is very similar to a snowboard popping.

Edited for correctness!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Actually (a little slow now, still absorbing first coffee), there's a difference in snowboarding between "pop" the noun and "popping" the verb. Snowboarders _do_ refer to the springiness of a snowboard as "pop", but when you're "popping" you're jumping evenly. So I'm not sure which one we're debating right now.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

^:thumbsup:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

PanHandler said:


> i thought popping and ollieing was the same thing. possibly another piece of skateboard terminology skewed by snowboarders.
> 
> In skateboarding, "pop" refers to the amount of spring there is in a certain deck, and an "ollie" is the basic maneuver using pop. I didnt know it was any different in snowboarding.


nothing is skewed, im pretty sure we went through this in another thread a year or so ago and snowboarding just has different terminology because a snowboard is different then a skateboard in the movements it can make.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

PanHandler said:


> Everyone isnt using it for the same thing.
> 
> In fact i would say most (park) riders use it in the context that i use it because they skateboard during the off season, and most likely started skateboarding before snowboarding.


Does it also bother you that newschool skiers use switch to describe fakie. Drives me fucking nuts.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

john doe said:


> Does it also bother you that newschool skiers use switch to describe fakie. Drives me fucking nuts.


:dunno: i dont pay much attention to skiers to be honest lol


----------



## neesay16 (Jan 30, 2012)

which is better? pop or ollie?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Depends what you're doing. Popping is better for spinning off jumps and ollie is better for some jibs that are high up. It is possible to ollie and spin off a jump though. It is sorta hard though. It makes me off balance unless it is just a 180.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Im not butthurt about it, but ive heard it used both ways and since the term originated in skateboarding, and most park/street riding/terminology originated in skateboarding that the terminology i was using was correct (which i still think it is by the way).

And i honestly wouldnt ever want to take an AASI exam because i ride for fun and not to be an expert at it.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

PanHandler said:


> Im not butthurt about it, but ive heard it used both ways and since the term originated in skateboarding, and most park/street riding/terminology originated in skateboarding that the terminology i was using was correct (which i still think it is by the way).


well its not.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> well its not.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

so what else would you call it when you jump with both feet at the same time? im pretty curious since you dont believe we are using the term correctly


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> so what else would you call it when you jump with both feet at the same time? im pretty curious since you dont believe we are using the term correctly


Well in skateboarding its called pumping. you pump through the transition and let the centrifugal force propel you into the air but ive only ridden about 5000 halfpipes and bowls so :dunno:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

PanHandler said:


> Well in skateboarding its called pumping. you pump through the transition and let the centrifugal force propel you into the air but ive only ridden about 5000 halfpipes and bowls so :dunno:


well sorry to say but we "stole" pumping from you skaters already and it causes a completely different reaction then "popping" does. in a half pipe that works but thats only because you actually DONT wanna pop like you would off a jump since that would cause you to land in the middle of the pipe. on a jump if you were to just pump through the transition like you describe it you would actually LOSE airtime and shoot straight across the jump, which is what border cross racers do. but what do i know, ive only coached freestyle for over 5 years.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Frontside and backside slides in skating are way different than in snowboarding. Hell, there is no backside boardslides......as far as I know.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> That is fine but then you also need to consider this when giving advice as it may not be technically correct or the best method for someone looking to progress. There is a logical reason why instructors train and test and that is so they use time tested best result methods to help people learn to become better and better riders. Besides, learning to ride well and "correctly" from an efficiency standpoint is actually fun and overall it makes you a better rider and being a better rider makes riding even more fun. Anyone on this site that has ridden with me can tell you that I have fun when riding and I do not always ride text book AASI when riding for fun. But when teaching, it is the best approach to improve other people's riding.





Snowolf said:


> 5,000 huh?......ummmmm..... okay if you say so......
> 
> Seriously though, we use the term "pumping" in snowboarding too and it means something different as well. Pumping, as in pumping the transition in a half pipe is a gradual, steady extension of the lower body used to carry speed farther up the wall. This extension results in a little bit of lateral force on the board resulting in a little more forward speed. Even in free riding, you " pump" in order to glide up over a small rise or even in the flats.
> 
> ...


Ok maybe not 5,000..but a lot!

I see what you mean now. i need to adjust my train of thought to understand the terminology differently. When i see someone mention pop on here i automatically think of skateboard pop because thats what i grew up knowing it as, and i am fairly new to snowboarding.

As for the pumping tranny thing. On park jumps what i do is i make my setup turns, then i pump through the transition and try to time it right so my legs are fully extended right as i launch off the lip. This usually shoots me pretty high if i get the timing right. Should i not even bother to pump the transition and wait to just "pop" at the lip of the jump for better results? Again, with my skate background i never really even thought of doing it this way.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

I'll try it that way next time


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

All this talk of pumping trannies... My skateboarding days are far behind me but the term "pop" you are referring to did not exist when I was skating unless you were using it as a verb such as "I am going to pop an ollie". There was nothing to reference a boards flex because in skateboarding you were not using the flex to do anything. Again, maybe this is something new. The decks we rode were pretty damn stiff and I think the only way you could possibly make one flex would be to jump right in the middle with both feet. To perform an ollie you don't flex the board you simply "pop" the tail off the ground with a hard quick downward motion which lifts the board in the air nose high then use your front foot to level out the board. I don't see how any characteristic of the board aside from tail angle could affect your ability to ollie.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Frontside and backside slides in skating are way different than in snowboarding. Hell, there is no backside boardslides......as far as I know.


oh god the frontside/backside boardslide thing irritates the shit out of me. its so self explanatory, why do people have to over complicate it. if you are sliding down a feature perpendicular to the feature and you are facing down the hill with your toes forward its front side (front, frontside of the board). if you are going down it and you are looking up hill with your heels going forward backside (back, backside of the board). why is it so difficult lol!

also how is the pop/ollie thing so difficult. a pop is when you spring off/up with both legs at the same time, sort of like jumping. an ollie is when you pull up the front and spring off the back. done


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I could be wrong, but I didn't think there was a backside boardslide in snowboarding. Just frontside boardslide and boardslide.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I like poptarts


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm...poptarts. So cool they're hot!


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> oh god the frontside/backside boardslide thing irritates the shit out of me. its so self explanatory, why do people have to over complicate it. *if you are sliding down a feature perpendicular to the feature and you are facing down the hill with your toes forward its front side (front, frontside of the board)*. if you are going down it and you are looking up hill with your heels going forward backside (back, backside of the board). why is it so difficult lol!
> 
> also how is the pop/ollie thing so difficult. a pop is when you spring off/up with both legs at the same time, sort of like jumping. an ollie is when you pull up the front and spring off the back. done


Yet another term taken from skateboarding and twisted around.

A frontside boardslide is when you *approach the rail on your front side*, and slide down the rail facing up hill. A Backside boardslide is when you approach the rail with the rail BEHIND you, or on your backside, and slide down facing down hill. Now i know you guys are tired of me bringing this back to skateboarding but These terms (and tricks period) come directly from skateboarding so there is a link between the 2.






For the record, Snowboard Addiction agrees with me


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> Yet another term taken from skateboarding and twisted around.
> 
> A frontside boardslide is when you *approach the rail on your front side*, and slide down the rail facing up hill. A Backside boardslide is when you approach the rail with the rail BEHIND you, or on your backside, and slide down facing down hill. Now i know you guys are tired of me bringing this back to skateboarding but These terms (and tricks period) come directly from skateboarding so there is a link between the 2.
> 
> ...


It's not really something that was taken from skateboarding and twisted around, it's completely different. Not really twisted, that's like saying the word board was taken from skateboarding.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> It's not really something that was taken from skateboarding and twisted around, it's completely different. Not really twisted, that's like saying the word board was taken from skateboarding.


No. the trick *was *taken directly from skateboarding. Facts arent debatable.

The only reason i debated the term "pop" and ended up conceding to it was because the term pop can be used in multiple ways to describe different movements. Frontside boardslides (and boardslides in general) came directly from skateboarding.

This video also helped me to understand popping more on a snowboard, which makes what everyone was saying about pop more understandable.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> No. the trick *was *taken directly from skateboarding. Facts arent debatable.
> 
> The only reason i debated the term "pop" and ended up conceding to it was because the term pop can be used in multiple ways to describe different movements. Frontside boardslides (and boardslides in general) came directly from skateboarding.


Really then what is a boardslide in skating? There is only frontside and backside. It's completely different. Just because the words frontside and boardslide are in the word does not mean it came from skating. You wanna talk about skating stealing surfings terms?


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> Really then what is a boardslide in skating? There is only frontside and backside. It's completely different. Just because the words frontside and boardslide are in the word does not mean it'd from skating. You wanna talk about skating stealing surfings terms?


A boardslide is a trick. Front and backside are variations of that trick. Just like there are also nollie, fakie, and switch boardslides.

Skateboarding was a direct evolution from surfing so OBVIOUSLY they will use direct terminology from surfing. Please stop trying to school me on this. I grew up skating with the zephyr/dogtown kids in venice beach. While i dont know a whole whole lot about snowboarding, i do know a whole whole lot about skateboarding, and these tricks existed before a snowboard ever did.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

These tricks are not owned by the skateboard and all this skateboard created all tricks shit is annoying. Snowboarding didn't steal any tricks from anywhere. You want us to create a whole new name for tricks that are the same trick just because you were here first. You seem to think snowboarding is stealing from skateboarding, but when it comes to skating stealing from surfing it's ok because it's an evolution of it and it's impossible.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> These tricks are not owned by the skateboard and all this skateboard created all tricks shit is annoying. Snowboarding didn't steal any tricks from anywhere. You want us to create a whole new name for tricks that are the same trick just because you were here first. You seem to think snowboarding is stealing from skateboarding, but when it comes to skating stealing from surfing it's ok because it's an evolution of it and it's impossible.


You dont understand what im talking about so please stop replying to my posts.

I even posted a *snowboarding *video that proves my point. Proof of fact>your ramblings.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> You dont understand what im talking about so please stop replying to my posts.
> 
> I even posted a *snowboarding *video that proves my point. Proof of fact>your ramblings.


:laugh: You don't even know what you posted.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Look again. I did post a snowboarding video explaining a FRONT SIDE boardslide. Jokes on you buddy.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Had nothing to do with snowboarding tricks being stolen from skating?? There's no joke just a whole lot of narrow mindedness.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> Had nothing to do with snowboarding tricks being stolen from skating?? There's no joke just a whole lot of narrow mindedness.


No, it didnt actually. I said "taken" not "stolen"

Similar sports take terminology from eachother all the time, but they dont CHANGE them.

For example, In Motocross there is a trick called a Nac Nac, and there is the same exact trick in BMX. They are very similar sports with similar equipment so they are bound to share terminology and even exact trick/meneuvers, but they dont *change *them when they are exactly the same.

Narrow mindedness? more like a lack of knowledge of history of the sport and where its genes are rested on your part.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Frontside and Backside in Jibbing: Regular Rider

Frontside: Approach rail from left side (toe side)
Backside: Approach rail from right side (heel side)


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Except in snowboarding you can come up to a rail without being on the "backside" or "frontside" of it. So ya they had to change it. Would you like to call carves powerslides? It's a different sport that sometimes requires different terminology and by no means warped or stole anything from anybody. We aren't gonna bitch at skaters if they start doing corks and name it something different. Get over it.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Qball said:


> Frontside and Backside in Jibbing: Regular Rider
> 
> Frontside: Approach rail from left side (toe side)
> Backside: Approach rail from right side (heel side)


^^This



ThunderChunky said:


> Except in snowboarding you can come up to a rail without being on the "backside" or "frontside" of it. So ya they had to change it. Would you like to call carves powerslides? It's a different sport that sometimes requires different terminology and by no means warped or stole anything from anybody. We aren't gonna bitch at skaters if they start doing corks and name it something different. Get over it.


Except they DIDNT change it. Some boarders just bastardize the terminology. Which is why i was telling you to stop posting because you were trying to defend a reason why they changed it when they didnt change it at all, which was my exact reason for posting an example video. I hope you look dumb for defending nothing right now.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Qball said:


> Frontside and Backside in Jibbing: Regular Rider
> 
> Frontside: Approach rail from left side (toe side)
> Backside: Approach rail from right side (heel side)


What about approaching it from right in front of it? I'm just wondering don't take like defense mode or anything.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> oh god the frontside/backside boardslide thing irritates the shit out of me. its so self explanatory, why do people have to over complicate it. if you are sliding down a feature perpendicular to the feature and you are facing down the hill with your toes forward its front side (front, frontside of the board). if you are going down it and you are looking up hill with your heels going forward backside (back, backside of the board). why is it so difficult lol!
> 
> also how is the pop/ollie thing so difficult. a pop is when you spring off/up with both legs at the same time, sort of like jumping. an ollie is when you pull up the front and spring off the back. done


sorry but this is wrong, its been said many times already but its all in how you approach the rail. if its in front of you its frontside and if its behind you its backside. its really that simple.



ThunderChunky said:


> I could be wrong, but I didn't think there was a backside boardslide in snowboarding. Just frontside boardslide and boardslide.


yes, you are wrong. people will just say boardslide to describe a trick simply but just like panhandler said there are different variations of that. much like people say back lip instead of backside lipslide. both are the same exact trick but one is just shortened


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> What about approaching it from right in front of it? I'm just wondering don't take like defense mode or anything.


if your approaching it strait on, i would call it depending on which way you turn on to the box or rail. so, sliding facing up hill, i would call it a front board. Sliding facing down hill, i would call it a back board. This is also a mushy area for lipslides but i dont know if we should get into that topic :laugh:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> What about approaching it from right in front of it? I'm just wondering don't take like defense mode or anything.


then you can resort to the rule that if you are facing down hill its backside and if you are facing up hill its frontside. but thats the only time you use that rule really.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> sorry but this is wrong, its been said many times already but its all in how you approach the rail. if its in front of you its frontside and if its behind you its backside. its really that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, you are wrong. people will just say boardslide to describe a trick simply but just like panhandler said there are different variations of that. much like people say back lip instead of backside lipslide. both are the same exact trick but one is just shortened


Is it really hard for people to just say backside? So what I believe is a boardslide is a backside boardslide?

Now I'm confused. I thought the way to tell what was a frontside and backside slide was just what way you were facing when on the jib? Right?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Fuck this I'm just gonna be famous and let Sal determine what the fuck I'm doing.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> Is it really hard for people to just say backside? So what I believe is a boardslide is a backside boardslide?
> 
> Now I'm confused. I thought the way to tell what was a frontside and backside slide was just what way you were facing when on the jib? Right?


Nope, its which way your facing while approaching the jib. 

Rail in front on approach= Frontside

Rail behind you on approach= Backside


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Fuck this I'm just gonna be famous and let Sal determine what the fuck I'm doing.


yea cause he totally knows what hes talking about...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Is it really hard for people to just say backside? So what I believe is a boardslide is a backside boardslide?
> 
> Now I'm confused. I thought the way to tell what was a frontside and backside slide was just what way you were facing when on the jib? Right?


nope, why do you think when someone does a BACK lip they are facing UP hill or vice versa for a FRONT lip


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> yea cause he totally knows what hes talking about...


Shall we confuse him more by talking about spins? cause those are the exact opposite front/backside. :dunno:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> nope, why do you think when someone does a BACK lip they are facing UP hill or vice versa for a FRONT lip


Still not getting it. If I come from either side of a down rail and jump onto it (I'm goofy) and am facing up hill I am only doing a frontside if I came up to it with the rail in front of me or to my toe edge or if I was to the right of the rail. It just doesn't make sense because I have never heard it called this way in comps, but like you just said pretty credible.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> Shall we confuse him more by talking about spins? cause those are the exact opposite front/backside. :dunno:


Those are pretty simple. Just look at what part of your body is coming forward. Your front or back.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

PanHandler said:


> Shall we confuse him more by talking about spins? cause those are the exact opposite front/backside. :dunno:


ha i have a pretty simple method for teaching spins to people. whether you are switch or your normal stance, if you spin so that you open up to the front of your board first, then its frontside; if you open up to the back of your board first then its backside.



ThunderChunky said:


> Still not getting it. If I come from either side of a down rail and jump onto it (I'm goofy) and am facing up hill I am only doing a frontside if I came up to it with the rail in front of me or to my toe edge or if I was to the right of the rail. It just doesn't make sense because I have never heard it called this way in comps, but like you just said pretty credible.


well announcers rarely know what they are talking about in comps so i wouldnt go by that. its really simple, if the rail is in FRONT of you as you jump onto it, what ever you are doing its gonna be frontside. now what type of frontside trick depends on what foot you land on and such. like lets say you approach a rail with it in front of you and you jump UP and OVER it landing on your front foot facing DOWN the hill, its a front side lip slide(or front lip).

now if you approach the rail the same way, but instead of jumping up and over, you just get on the normal way and lets say you land on your back foot then it'd be a front blunt. if you land on your front foot then just a frontside nose slide. right in the middle of your board its a regular frontside boardslide.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> Those are pretty simple. Just look at what part of your body is coming forward. Your front or back.


Exactly. now for rails, its pretty simple. Just look at where the rail is as you approach it. in front or in back.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes I got it there is still one more instance I don't get. If you come at a rail frontside and pop up and over and then end up in a boardslide facing up hill? How would that be a frontside. I get that you approached it frontside, but it's not what a frontside boardslide is portrayed as.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Yes I got it there is still one more instance I don't get. If you come at a rail frontside and pop up and over and then end up in a boardslide facing down hill? How would that be a frontside. I get that you approached it frontside, but it's not what a frontside boardslide is portrayed as.


some people would like to call that a front lip as well, but really its just a messed up/ugly attempt at one. if you land on your back foot how ever that would be a frontside tailslide.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm talking just landing in the middle of the board. Basically approaching the rail frontside and doing a "backside baordslide" from a frontside approach.

And my bad I meant up hill. For me being goofy at least.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i made these last season for a different thread about this same topic so if you dont understand after seeing these, then i dont know what to tell ya.

Notice here that the back foot goes OVER the rail. this changes the direction youre facing while sliding.









And here it doesnt.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

yes i know what you meant, just think of that as the tindy of rail tricks.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Nevermind I got it.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I completely forgot about Fakie. Is that even in snowboarding I honestly can't remember?


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Snowolf, your "Frontside Frontboards" and "Backside Frontboards" are simply frontside and backside Lip slides. Once your back foot goes over the rail it becomes a lip slide.

and yes fakie and nollie are both in snowboarding


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Nevermind I got it.


sorry actually that is a true front lip if you land in the middle of youre board while jumping up and over it, then with the same approach but landing on either your nose or tail, the word tailslide or nose slide gets thrown in at the end. so if you approach the rail in front of you, jump up and over landing on your nose it would be called, technically, a frontside lipslide noseslide. but no one wants to say all that so most of the time its just called a front lip.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> sorry actually that is a true front lip if you land in the middle of youre board while jumping up and over it, then with the same approach but landing on either your nose or tail, the word tailslide or nose slide gets thrown in at the end. so *if you approach the rail in front of you, jump up and over landing on your nose* it would be called, technically, a frontside lipslide noseslide. but no one wants to say all that so most of the time its just called a front lip.


youre going to hate me, but this would be a frontside BLUNT SLIDE, or a "front blunt" or a "frontside nose blunt"


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

PanHandler said:


> youre going to hate me, but this would be a frontside BLUNT SLIDE, or a "front blunt" or a "frontside nose blunt"


in a front blunt you would be sliding facing back up the hill while kind of pressing on your back foot. in the trick i described you are jumping up and over the rail facing back down the hill like in a lipslide. 

from what i understand blunts, whether front or back, are always on the back foot and ideally pressed in a way so that the front foot is higher then the back.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> in a front blunt you would be sliding facing back up the hill while kind of pressing on your back foot. in the trick i described you are jumping up and over the rail facing back down the hill like in a lipslide.


yeah thats a frontside nose blunt.

Edit: A "blunt slide" is your back foot or tail. A "Nose Blunt" is your front foot or tail.






Heres a backside nose blunt for comparison


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Not according to the AASI Freestyle Manual where I pulled this information from. As Cro mentioned this refers to landing on the box with it between your feet. Unless I have missed the boat here as I understand this a Lipslide referrs more to where your front foot is in relation to the box once on it. Lipslide = front foot on box Blunt = back foot on box.
> 
> Some confusion I think comes from the similarity of the term "Frontside" and "Frontslide". Just to clarify Idaho Freshies comment, let's just say the rider comes straight at the box from directly above and pops onto the rail facing downhill (toes pointing down the box) this is a "Boardslide". If he pops on facing uphill (toes pointing up the box) this is called a "Frontboard" or a "Frontslide".
> 
> Cro...... As I understand this, if Mr. Regular rider approaches the box from the left side and pops up and over the box, landing facing downhill but the box is under his left (front) foot, this is a "Frontside Lipslide" correct?


Board Slide= When your front foot goes over the rail and you land in the middle of your board.

Lip Slide= When your back foot goes over the rail, and you land in the middle of your board.

Blunt slide= When your front foot goes over the rail and you land on your tail.

Nose Blunt= When your back foot goes over the rail and you land on the nose.

Tail slide= Rider slide down on his tail without either foot going over the rail

Nose Slide= Rider slides down on his nose without either foot going over the rail

All those apply whether you come frontside or backside.

Edit: i wasnt mad at Thunder. more frustrated cause he wasnt understanding what i was saying


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

this thread sucks. im out!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Even tho it's not my preferred method of delivery, I'll happily show you overly confused chaps the proper use of a blunt.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Okay, I think I got it. The determining factor of whether it is called a Boardslide or a Lipslide is which foot travels over the box?
> 
> Okay, what is it called if in either case if the rider is facing uphill and sliding down backwards?


To your first question, Yes.

To your second question, It depends. 

A Backside Lip Slide will make the rider face up hill on the box.

A Frontside Board Slide will also face the rider uphill on the box.

Once on the feature they look identical. The determining factor is which foot goes over the rail.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks to this thread i had a crazy dream that skiers were stealing our tricks and the resorts werent allowing us to ride there anymore .


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Okay, I think I got it. The determining factor of whether it is called a Boardslide or a Lipslide is which foot travels over the box?
> 
> Okay, what is it called if in either case if the rider is facing uphill and sliding down backwards?


Either a front board or back lip, you'd have to see the approach and which foot passes over. If he's doing this on middle of a trail, it's called being a dick and messing up the snow :cheeky4:

Anyway, lipslides are a lot harder (for me) than boards. The act of rotating so your back foot goes over feels a lot different. That difference is probably the reason skaters came up with that naming convention. I drew this little masterpiece in paint, maybe it will help. It's hard to do with still pictures.









Now snowboarders want to try to do smith grinds, feebles, nose smith/scum, overscum/nose feeble ... it's ridiculous, snowboards don't have trucks so i don't see a point in naming those.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Either a front board or back lip, you'd have to see the approach and which foot passes over. If he's doing this on middle of a trail, it's called being a dick and messing up the snow :cheeky4:
> 
> Anyway, lipslides are a lot harder (for me) than boards. The act of rotating so your back foot goes over feels a lot different. That difference is probably the reason skaters came up with that naming convention. I drew this little masterpiece in paint, maybe it will help. It's hard to do with still pictures.
> 
> ...


feebles and smith grinds seem fairly impossible in snowboarding since theres no trucks to lock on with.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Well fine be that way! Just go ride some powder..... oh wait..... nevermind...


high 40's all week!!!!! with no snow in sight! sad to say but my mind has basically switched off of snowboarding. now im 100% focused on making enough money (and finding the build time) so i can get my truck built in time for my 4 day moab off roading trip in may. some where school has to come in there. but i think i can make it work. i really had this whole list of spots i wanted to film at my local hill and put together a little movie at the end of this season, but the way it looks there isnt much time left for that. so i might just be SOL. this year was a complete bust. a 100% throw away, never experienced anything that was such a let down as this winter.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

PanHandler said:


> feebles and smith grinds seem fairly impossible in snowboarding since theres no trucks to lock on with.


If you have a board with a bunch of camber and really push down on your front foot you might get to something that looks like a smith. Feebles are just missed 50-50's so don't bother with those.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

not really sure honestly. the group (err, mob) is camping in the Area BFE lot, and its planned for 4 days of wheeling and probably some hiking.. Its a massive tacoma meet, at least 65+ camping with 100+ people interested/confirmed going. at first i was pretty adamant on not going because i didnt think i could build my truck in time, but after looking at all of the videos and pictures of the landscape and scenery there was no way i could miss that event, i would regret it for years to come. that place just looks so epic, and the scale of the group and the camaraderie will make for an atmosphere truly unique. i <3 utah


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> You are doing the exact right thing for maintaining speed which will give you height and distance in the air. What I would do for even better results is modify your technique just a tiny bit to do both. Start your approach a little lower and only pump in the actual transition. Do not continue this gradual extension once you are riding up the ramp; it really does nothing for you past the transition anyway. Then, just before your front foot clears the lip, pop off by energetically and rapidly extending your legs the rest of the way. For even more pop, do this off of your toes to use your ankles and toes to extend a little more.


Is there a video for this? Or just to clarify.

Approach jump low. When getting to the transition I pump. That means I extend my legs, but not all the way, leaving a little spring so that when I hit the lip I pop off, extending my body all the way. Then pull the board in a little so I don't land on locked knees.

Is that correct? Just want to know if I pump up or down :laugh:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks. No wonder.

When I heard pop off the lip, rollers and jumps I kept thinking Ollie. The ollie was throwing me off and I was almost landing on my toes, not balanced 

I love that of all the distractions behind you, the one time you peek in the backfield is when the orangutan shows up at the 4:50 mark


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, I almost had a headache myself while I was reading this thread for awhile! lol, glad you all were able to get your tricks straightened out for the most part. 

I have learned alot from this thread though, thank you all for posting the videos and explaining popping and the ollie in detail. I was one who was new to boarding last year and all I had heard about was the ollie. I watched some videos and proceeded to hit larger and larger jumps, attepmting to ollie off of every one. I was doing ok, but it was'nt as smooth as I wanted. This ollie fallacy I had going actually ended up bringing my season to a close a day early as I approached a medium sized, fairly steep kicker way to fast for my skill level. I was in the back seat as I came off the lip, making sure I got my "attempted" ollie in, and wouldnt you know it.... I ended up 8 feet in the air, with my board straight out in front of me, just waiting to fall back to the park snowpack and onto my left shoulder. I also ended up snapping the core in the front of my board I landed so hard. Live and learn! 

After reading through this thread, I'm super excited to get back out there at my next opportunity and work on "popping" off of the jump, the proper way!

Thanks for the insights guys!


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

its funny. something that can take maybe 3 minutes to show on a mountain takes 5 days and 11 pages to explain on a forum haha


----------

